# Best Bow For Seniors 65 Plus Age



## Archery Power

What do you think would be the best Compound bow for a 65 plus senior?.....What would be the best draw weight for a senior with a Compound bow?
Should a Senior at 65 plus be shooting a hard cam or a soft cam?


----------



## mag41vance

Archery Power said:


> What do you think would be the best Compound bow for a 65 plus senior?.....What would be the best draw weight for a senior with a Compound bow?
> Should a Senior at 65 plus be shooting a hard cam or a soft cam?


New Archer?? If so, I'd say Mathews Genesis.


----------



## Archery Power

mag41vance said:


> New Archer?? If so, I'd say Mathews Genesis.


 I am sorry that I didn't make myself clear
I meant to say an archer that had been shooting for some time with old wore out bones. and also we can include the new archers.
When I was a lot younger I could shoot heavy pounds, but with these new hard cams It takes a lot out of a older person to shoot these bows.


----------



## JF from VA

For a good article on this subject, go to Arrow Trade Online edition, http://arrowtrademagazine.com/?page=articles, and read the November 2010 article by Larry Wise titled "Larry Wise on Easy Draw Bows." The article is mostly for bowhunters, but applies to anyone looking at easy draw compounds. From a draw weight perspective, I would say the weight you can draw easily is going to be up to you and what kind of strength you have. I used to shoot 60#, but after one shoulder surgery and other shoulder problems, I have dropped my weight to 45#. There are many easy drawing cam-type bows on the market, so I will hesitate to suggest one because I haven't done a thorough market survey. The Hoyt I shoot has the older Cam and a Half Plus, and it is easy enough for me to draw. There are still a few round (almost) wheel bows on the market. Barnsdale makes one and Hoyt has a longer axle to axle bow with an Accuwhee.


----------



## sweet old bill

at 71 years young I still shoot a lot and enjoy our sport of archery. I am shooting a new 2012 Alpine Concord bow for 3D and NFAA usage ( 40 inch long ), in the weight range of 50 to 60 lbs and a 29 inch draw. ( soft duel cams ) the peak weight is set at 58 lbs.

I also have a Hoyt 2007 that also is setup with duel cam 1/2, 56 pounds peak weight, draw length of 29 inches.) that is my back up bow and also the one I take in the woods for hunting ( 34 inches long ).

My other bow for 3D or NFAA is a 2007 Bowtect commander, that is set up at 56 lbs draw weight, and 29 inch draw length. This bow is my number 1 bow for spots. At 20 yards this one just wants to put arrow after arrow in the spot. It also has duel cams. I do not consider them to be hard but again a soft duel cams.

I hope this answer your question etc.,...

Bill 

I find the soft cams works the best for me as the soft draw in the cycle is not hash. I can hold better.


----------



## TNMAN

Sure going to depend on the senior---and how healthy he is. Don't get overbowed. Shoot different target models and listen to what your body is telling you. Sweet old bill wrassels bears when he ain't shootin bows.


----------



## FS560

Many people will condemn spiral cams as being hard to draw but I disagree. My spirals are set with a 1/2 inch space between the lobe and the string are closer to the shorter draw mark on the cam and are easier to hump over than my C1.5+ cams backrolled a little also.

What PSE bow is it that has the reputation of being the "old mans bow" due to being easy to draw?


----------



## TNMAN

FS560 said:


> Many people will condemn spiral cams as being hard to draw but I disagree. My spirals are set with a 1/2 inch space between the lobe and the string are closer to the shorter draw mark on the cam and are easier to hump over than my C1.5+ cams backrolled a little also.
> 
> *What PSE bow is it that has the reputation of being the "old mans bow" due to being easy to draw*?


Jim Quarles, PSE's single cam Moneymaker may be the bow you are thinking of---they had that rep, but may not be easy to find.

Archery Power, I have recently found that the PSE Dominator is an easy bow to shoot---first impressions very good. Just an easy bow to shoot well. It doesn't work me nearly as hard as a Hoyt Contender with gtx cams---and the gtx are a little bit softer than spirals. 

Got a feeling Mag41vance was joking about you being a new archer.


----------



## Unclegus

I have a 2012 VE+ with a spiral that is setup like Jim is talking about and it maxes at 37#. It's about as close to what an old round wheel bow felt like as you can get these days. I also have another that has one size smaller spirals that maxes at 41#. Both are damn sweet and I can shoot them all day. I kind of wish they were half a pound or so lighter in physical weight. If I try anything else, it will be an Elite for that very reason. They are really easy to draw.... Unless you're worried about what someone thinks or you ego dictates what you shoot, I firmly believe this is the way to go. if I'm going to shoot, I'm sure as heck going to be comfortable. As long as the bullet goes into the spot, what else matters???


----------



## James Thurman

I don't know if this counts toward a senior bow, but here goes About 2 months ago I hurt my left elbow, my bow arm, I could not pull my mathews back to full draw
without a lot of pain I had to miss our tn. senior games, and the national senior games last month in Ohio. After my arm got some better I tried to, pull my Mathews
again and still had a lot of pain. This called for plan B I had a old Merlin super nova with wheels on the wall So I got it down and set it on 40 pounds now with all of the pounds
that we have been shooting in the past this did not seem like very much weight. Put a sight on it shot it a few times at 10 yeards and no pain in the elbow, Took it to the range 
and got my 20 yard and 60 yard marks, made a sight tape and took it back to the range today and shot back to back 272 for a 544 on 28 target field round and by the way the bow
was shooting speed of 217 fps. Now don't this say a lot for all this speed we have been shooting these past few years.


----------



## FoggDogg

Something I've noticed over the years, is longer limbs draw smoother. Hoyt still makes the Contender. Try to find one with XT3000 limbs. An older UltraTec or ProTec would work as well. Any of the newer Hoyt Elite target bows are great, but will add mass weight you might not like.


----------



## FS560

JT, I am most surprised that you did not get out that Martin with the round wheels. I thought that was your "go to" bow.

What aluminum arrows are you using with the SN?


----------



## James Thurman

Jim I was shooting ACC 3-18 easton arrows with 70 gr. points, But you are right on the Martin Secpter go to bow, I might shoot it yet.


----------



## carlosii

i've got a Martin Shadowcat set at 45 pounds. it draws easy and has decent speed. i think the longer a-t-a which helps my old joints. the bow does have a bit of a hump but since the draw stop is adjustable i've been able to tune most of that out of it.

my Martin Scepter V is a bit faster that i have set at about 52 pounds that i shoot for 3d, but the old SC is the one i go to for field and spots.


----------



## Kstigall

My father (74 years young) is shooting a PSE Supra ME with a 27.25" draw at about 46-48 lbs. and gets good speed. He also enjoys shooting a Darton DS-3800 at about 46 lbs. Yes, the DS-3800 is a "speed" bow but many folks find it does not draw like a speed bow. however, it does shoot like a speed bow! It's not hard even with a 27.25" draw and 48 lbs to get this bow shooting a light arrow 280 fps.

You may find you are better off using a lighter weight "speed" bow turned down a bit than a heavier and slower traditional "target" bow. Not everyone needs to shoot a 40" bow to get very good groups.


----------



## tdoor4570

I'm 66 and I shoot a 2011 shadow cat set at 48 lbs. for my target bow, easy to draw and hold. My hunting bow is a 2011 Onza 3 set at 50 lbs. both set at 28" draw. love them both


----------



## Metaleer

JF from VA said:


> For a good article on this subject, go to Arrow Trade Online edition, http://arrowtrademagazine.com/?page=articles, and read the November 2010 article by Larry Wise titled "Larry Wise on Easy Draw Bows." The article is mostly for bowhunters, but applies to anyone looking at easy draw compounds. From a draw weight perspective, I would say the weight you can draw easily is going to be up to you and what kind of strength you have. I used to shoot 60#, but after one shoulder surgery and other shoulder problems, I have dropped my weight to 45#. There are many easy drawing cam-type bows on the market, so I will hesitate to suggest one because I haven't done a thorough market survey. The Hoyt I shoot has the older Cam and a Half Plus, and it is easy enough for me to draw. There are still a few round (almost) wheel bows on the market. Barnsdale makes one and Hoyt has a longer axle to axle bow with an Accuwhee.


I read the article by Larry and am just getting back into shooting after many years. A bad accident to my right shoulder prevented me from shooting. I bought two older Mathews Conquest 2 and followed his advice. They are setup with new strings, cables and ss cams (I shoot fingers) and one at 48# the other at 50#. I am shooting better than I ever had before the accident. The most important part is that I feel no pain and discomfort. I am 64 years old and happy to be able to shoot and compete again. As usual Larry's article was right on the money.


----------



## Pete53

as a new senior age 60 and have been involved in archery since age 10 bowhunting and target archery.this is what i now shoot and i have tried alot of bows and sold them.hoyt cam and half plus is an ok choice but really its hard to beat a barnsdale classic-X i can shoot 300 50 x`s with it set at 40 lb,s .try a barnsdale bow they are so easy to shoot last year i purchased a 45-55 lb classic-X from dave barnsdale which is now my new favorite.i even have a barnsdale classic-X camo hunter set at 52 lb.s harvested a big 10 pt. whitetail buck last year ,its on dave`s web site also.so good luck with your choice of bows.Pete53


----------



## Wyattwithabow

Apex8 50 lbs.


----------



## ILOVE3D

As we get older we also get wiser. You can easily go down in poundage to the 40 to 50 lb range and still get good speed if you also downsize your arrows. We are talking target here of course but you can still get the job done hunting with one in the same range. todays bows are so much more efficient than the older bows we used to shoot and they got the job done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr.Moose

I'm 62 and shooting at 45 lbs. I use light carbon arrow to keep my speed up as much as possible.


----------



## draw29

63 years young here. I went all over the place testing bows because about 50# is all I can handle anymore without the next day sore neck and all. After trying everything out there I settle on a 2012 PSE Supra Me. Nice draw cycle and still spits the arrow out there around 300 FPS at 50#. Bow really shoots. Won the Florida ASA Pro Am the 1st match I shot with it and took 2nd in the IBO World championships also with lots of other top 5 finishes. Use it for field archery also and its a shooting machine if I do my part. Used it for hunting this year and took a nice 8 point in Pa and a super nice 11 point in Ohio. The Me cams on that bow give a slight valley that easy to hold for these aging muscles. The cam adjust from 27" to 30.5" also. By moving the modules setting a notch,you can also make the holding weight to your spec's. A very fine bow indeed.


----------



## kballer1

69 been shooting Alpine Ventura Silverado, & Concord, they use a cam & 1/2 system that pulls nice with good wall, shoot 58# target & 64# hunting. I shoot the Wi. Senior Olympia's & won my age division this year, also went to the Redding Trail shoot in CA. Great summer of shooting. Thanks Alpine.


----------

